# tri tip



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh yeah Brian! I did 2 tonight. Came out great. Sorry I couldn't take pictures, my camera is stuck in a draw that I can't get to. But those are some pretty good eats!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

That is one great lookin' piece o' meat!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 23, 2006)

What is the internal temp for " Medium Well"  ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 24, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> What is the internal temp for " Medium Well"  ?



Between 150-155.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 24, 2006)

Man that looks great. =P~ .....Can't find it around here. :-(


----------



## wittdog (Jun 24, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No trader joe's sound like something that would be up in Griffs neck of the woods... :razz:  Thanks for the sug I still have to find a real butcher..maybe that would help.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Looking good Bri =D> 
I have 2 left in the freezer, that is some good stuff =P~


----------



## Griff (Jun 24, 2006)

I stopped by my butcher shop today and scored two tri-tips and two prime filets. I'm thinking one tri-tip tomorrow and the filets one night during the week. They are a quick after-work dinner. I'm marinating a flank steak in carne asada for dinner tonight.

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 24, 2006)

Did they recognize it as "Tri-Tip" or did you use another name for it...my butcher said he has never heard of tri-tip...Woodman...does Barb and Patty have Tri-Tip?


----------



## Griff (Jun 24, 2006)

They call it "tri-tip" here.  They have it more often than not, but not always.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

Greg, if your butcher can't give you what you want by the numbering system below, find another butcher. 

*Beef Tri-Tip, IMPS/NAMP 185C & 185D*
The Beef Tri-Tip is a relatively unfamiliar, profitable cut that offers outstanding taste, convenience and versatility at a moderate price. 

Ordering and Purchasing Information

* Two cuts in the IMPS/NAMP 185 series can be specified.* Each includes more specific cutting, trimming and boning specifications. Netting or Tying Specifications are also included.

*• Beef Loin, Bottom Sirloin Butt, Tri-Tip, Boneless, IMPS/NAMP 185C*
This item is the portion of the bottom sirloin that remains after removal of the flap (185A) and the ball tip (185B). It is a triangular-shaped muscle and may have up to 1/4-inch fat covering.

*• Beef Loin, Bottom Sirloin Butt, Tri-Tip, Boneless, Defatted, IMPS/NAMP 185D*
This item is the same as # 185C except that practically all the surface fat and membranous tissue is removed.

Purchasing Information
• One Tri-Tip roast weighs 1-1/2 to 3 pounds; is about 2 inches thick; and yields 4 to 6 cooked portions.
• Frequently vacuum-packaged with six roasts per bag, four bags per box.
• Sometimes mechanically tenderized, vacuum-packaged with one per bag.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 25, 2006)

Greg--

You can get tri-tip at Trader Joe's in Woodmere or Westlake.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 25, 2006)

Man Brian, you could have brought you buddy a little taste of that to the BBQ comp in DC.  That is one fine looking hunk of meat.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> I stopped by my butcher shop today and scored two tri-tips and two prime filets. I'm thinking one tri-tip tomorrow and the filets one night during the week. They are a quick after-work dinner. I'm marinating a flank steak in carne asada for dinner tonight.
> 
> Griff


Lets have the pics Griff :!:


----------



## Griff (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey, I took the pics. But (Joke, don't read this) every since ePhoto went away, pics are not easy. Puff, how are you doing the pics. BTW, your daughter is going to cause you sleepless nights about 14 yeqrs from now.

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2006)

That some great looking cow ! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 26, 2006)

YEA!!!!! Tri tip!!!!!!!!  =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Hey, I took the pics. But (Joke, don't read this) every since ePhoto went away, pics are not easy. Puff, how are you doing the pics. BTW, your daughter is going to cause you sleepless nights about 14 yeqrs from now.
> 
> Griff


I know she will  
I use Image Shack


----------



## Griff (Jun 26, 2006)

I know you guys luv the pics. It's hard for an old guy like me to learn new stuff but here's an effort at some tri tip pics.














Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 26, 2006)

Now that's what I'm talkin bout =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 27, 2006)

*EXCELLENT!!*


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 27, 2006)

BEEEEEEEEEF!!!!!!!!!!!
Looks great ! =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2006)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssss Sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!
That's what I'm Talk'n bout.  =D>  ](*,)  =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Now you got it bro! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>
Awesome =P~


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2006)

AlliesOleMan said:
			
		

> Great looking beef Griff.....Looks real tasty. Keep up the awesome cooking.
> 
> *As far as the tri tip.......I wish I could remember which piece it was cut off of.* I worked as an asst to a meat cutter several years ago and I recal him reffering to a tri tip and me asking. But alas that was many years ago and I have slept since then......lol
> 
> If it comes to me Ill post



Look at my post on the 1st page of this topic... 3rd from the bottom. :!:


----------

